# Introduction and Enquiry



## will_smith (May 3, 2013)

Hello, 

I'd like to introduce myself, my name is Will and this is my first post. I currently build scale model ships, but after plenty of models running on batteries, my current model (1/96 USS Missouri, so plenty of space for the following) i decided to make to run on live steam.

I realize that the journey ahead is going to push the limits of my imagination and knowledge, so hopefully with your help i can bring this project to a successful conclusion.

Early in the investigation and planning it seems that a gas fired boiler is the best option for moving boat. Are there any plans that show how build one. I have access to a lathe and milling machine.

Thanks for your thoughts

Will.


----------



## enfieldbullet (May 3, 2013)

hello will,

i'm new here too but welcome.

having access to the machines is already half of the problem solved.

now you need to start research. there's plenty of material floating around, but there's probably someone in the forum more knowledgeable on steamers to help you than me.

good luck!


----------



## deverett (May 5, 2013)

Welcome Will.  You will get lots of encouragement and help here.

As a suggestion for your boiler, I would go with an established design to start with.  From you model, I would imagine you live in the USA.  

Have a look at PM Research they supply complete kits. If you want to have a go from plans and get your own materials, look at this design:
http://www.john-tom.com/MyPlans/SteamPlans3/Steam Boiler/DualConcentricBoiler.pdf  They are hand drawn, but still understandable.

There can be a few pitfalls to making and operating a boiler.  Which ever way you go, don't cut corners.  Ensure all joints are sound and hydraulically pressure test the vessel to twice the eventual working pressure.  When you are happy with that, steam test the boiler to check the safety valves lift and when they do, the pressure drops.  There should be some code of practice for boilers in your area: follow it to the letter.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 5, 2013)

OK so you are building a model of an Iowa Class battle wagon in 1/96 scale so you re talking close to ten foot long. 
you are going to need a decent size engine or engines and boiler(s).
there have been a couple guys that have build there own full scale steam launch. IMHO a 10 foot boat is either a large model or a small launch. 

You will need to first of all find out the size boiler and engines you need . twin cylinder double acting is a good choice .
A pair of these would likely do the job 








IN most areas toy or model boilers are not subject to regulation and inspection. A single boiler lage enough to power a 10 foot boat will like make it subject to inspection. but the laws vary from state to state so do your home work. 

you should be able to get some ideas here. 

http://www.tinypower.com/index.htmtin


----------

